# Quick and Easy Question re: Cyps



## Heather (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, someone here just asked me how long it takes Cyps (generally) to go from seed to blooming size. 

Can someone help? Sorry, no time to search cause I'm at work. 
Thanks! 
H


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 21, 2007)

like 3 or more yrs? remember in a newbie...


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 21, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> like 3 or more yrs? remember in a newbie...



Well, they're going to be in flask for a year or more, right? I'd put it closer to 5 to 7. I'll check Cribb's book when I get home later.


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks, Zach, I'd appreciate this. Cyps tho, right? N. American....I guess I didn't know Cribb had a book?


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> Thanks, Zach, I'd appreciate this. Cyps tho, right? N. American....I guess I didn't know Cribb had a book?









"Summerhayes (1968) cites 16 years in the case of _C. calceolus_. However, in culture some _Cypripedium_ hybrids raised by Frosch (pers. comm.) have flowered three years from sowing of the seed."

Ok, so 16 years for wild _calceolus_ and three years for hybrids grown by the best Cyp grower on the planet. So I'll stand by my earlier estimate of 5-7 years (for propagated N. American species like _parviflorum_ and _reginae_).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2007)

They take YEARS!!! That's why it's good to get from a grower who puts time on them like Vermont Ladyslipper, etc.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2007)

About 5-7 years from flask is blooming size for common north american species. 

-ernie


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks. This was a question that one of the new guides where I work had. They were talking Trillium (8 years) and someone asked how the Cyps. compared. 

It is so refreshing to work in an environment where there are Cyps practically everywhere you look! I look forward to learning more about actually growing them so I can share more (better) information with the public.


----------



## Greenthings (Mar 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> Hi, someone here just asked me how long it takes Cyps (generally) to go from seed to blooming size.
> 
> Can someone help? Sorry, no time to search cause I'm at work.
> Thanks!
> H



Heather,

I have propagated many Cyp. reginae seedlings in my lab. 

Say I would sow the seeds in October 2005, right after harvesting them, these would germinate and grow in the dark/warm until December 2006, when each seedling would have one or two shoots of one half inch, and five or more roots about 4 inches long. No chlorophyl, these would be white seedlings. These then must be stored in the fridge door at 5 degrees C for three to four months to overcome bud dormancy. By April 2006 these would come out of the fridge and be potted up or planted out in the garden. Soon the first green leaf will emerge.

From customer feedback, the earliest Cyp reginae seedlings flowered for them was three years from potting date, thus approximately four years from sowing date.

peter


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2007)

Lance - I must apologize! 

I totally f'd up your response! 

SORRY! 
please feel free to respond. 

FWIW I am working in the development department at the New England Wild Flower Society.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 22, 2007)

Heather said:


> Lance - I must apologize!
> 
> I totally f'd up your response!
> 
> ...



Me be  ?


----------

